# scrambled eggs



## author1a

I am searching for a typical Greek breakfast as it would be prepared and served in a home in Athens. My character is an elderly Greek woman who asks: "Would you like me to cook scrambled eggs for you?" Is there a Greek name for scrambled eggs or any other special breakfast dish? Thank you.


----------



## anthodocheio

Yeah... Well, you know, I'm afraid that in Greece we don't eat eggs for breakfast usually... What about some bread with marmalade or jam or honey? Or bread with cheese. Greek white cheese, feta. A cup of milk, or tea, or juice.

Well, we do live in a small word that costumes over the years have became quite common. I mean, we do eat yogurt with cereals... 

Could you describe scrambled eggs? I’m not sure I know how exactly they are...


----------



## author1a

Anthodocheio, okay, most Greeks don't eat eggs for breakfast. But apparently some do. In this case, the man who will eat the dish is Italian. How about an omelet for breakfast? Pancakes? Waffles? Any dish that would be Greek and would be cooked? Cereal won't do. Nothing cold. Thank you. - author1a


----------



## patraole

hi
 the word for scrambled eggs would be use omeletta 
We also eat scrambled eggs with tomato which is called αβγά καγιανά.


----------



## anthodocheio

patraole said:


> We also eat scrambled eggs with tomato which is called αβγά καγιανά.


Hi!

We call that "στραπατσάδα".


----------



## patraole

Hi
In Patras we call that αβγά καγιανά
They use different word in Thessaloniki 
So,it's up to u to choose


----------



## author1a

Thank you for your replies. Could you please write them in Latin letters instead of Greek? I am not that advanced in learning the language yet.


----------



## patraole

hi
avga kayianá or strapatsáda


----------



## anthodocheio

Hi!
Those eggs with tomato are definitely not for breakfast. The typical “eggs” are 
ομελέτα(omeleta) = omelet 
αυγά μάτια(avga matia) = eggs-eyes (How do we call that in English?)
αυγά βραστά, μελάτα ή σφιχτά(avga vrasta, melata i sfihta) = boiled eggs, soft-boiled or hardboiled


----------



## patraole

Hi u r right anthodocheio
To be honest,I would never have eggs for breakfast.
For avga matia I would say something like fried eggs?


----------

